# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  как отредактировать xpi файл?

## Pavelasd

Мне нужно отредактировать плагин для Мозиллы, который не подходит для моей версии мозиллы, Чтоб он стал подходить. Когда то делал, но забыл, как

----------


## Cheechako

http://www.intuit.ru/department/se/m...zilla_17.html:
"...Файлы XPI - это просто zip-файлы..."

----------

